# Silica sand?



## harley (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi, does anyone have any experience with Granusil White Silica Sand? Is it Corydoras & plant safe? Any problems? Thanks.










Also, I found a pool store that is actually close to where I live. When I call them, what specifically do I ask for, just "pool filter sand"? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmeh lee (Dec 24, 2012)

I got my PFS from a pool store in the area, $10/50lbs. They kept theirs out in the warehouse area. You'd just pay for it at the service counter then go grab your bags. 
I haven't had the pictured brand, but the PFS I did get has been great so far. I didn't even rinse it. It feels soft/rounded when running it between my fingers, and I plan on having c. habrosus with it. Pretty sure it's all about the same color, light off-white/tannish.


----------



## dpeco33 (Apr 15, 2017)

I just asked for their pool filter sand as the poster above said. Mine was 10.00 it is great stuff and heavy enough that the gravel vac waving above does not such much up...

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

I have used pool sand and play sand. The smaller grain play sand is almost impossible to avoid sucking up while vaccuming. The PFS will stay on the bottom if you swirl above the sand.

Depends on the grain size of that sand.

Also, the HTH PFS has different color grains, there is some dark mixed in, so it will camoflage debris. The play sand is sahara white and shows any debris.

IOW, its not a no-brainer decision. Know the grain size and color before ordering.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Pool filter sands are inert, usually quartz-based silica, and are completely safe for aquarium use.
Grain size should be no smaller than #20 or #30 grade density.
If you get the Granusil, just make sure the seller assures you it's inert.


----------

